# Forthcoming Events - updated regularly



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A little thread to provide info for those who want something to do.  (In Dubai unless specified)

Current until 28th February - Dubai Tennis Championships
Tennis Stadium at Aviation Club

18th - 27th February - Dubai International Jazz Festival
Media City Ampitheatre

Thursday 26th February - John Legend
Media City

26th Feb - 1st March - Emirates Airline International Festival of Literature
http://www.eaifl.com/

Friday 27 February 2009 - Luke Fair (DJ)
360 (Jumeirah Beach Hotel)

5th - 7th March - Rugby Sevens World Cup
The Sevens Stadium

Friday 6th March - Charity book/DVD sale
The Lakes Club 11.00am to 4.00pm

Friday 6th March - Desert Rock (Motorhead headlining)
Festival City 

March 5th - April 5th - Cirque du Soleil
Ibn Batutta Mall

11th -14th March - Taste of Dubai
Media City

Friday 13th March - Tiesto 
Festival City

Thursday 20th March - Deep Purple
Festival City

Friday 21 March 2009 - Dana Bergquist (DJ)
360 (Jumeirah Beach Hotel)

Friday 28th March - Dubai World Cup (horse racing)
Nad al Sheba

Friday 28th March - Coldplay
Emirates Palace - Abu Dhabi



-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't wait for john legend @ jazz festival


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks. I will be attending quite a few of those.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone any details on when and where the Coldplay tickets will be released?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Has anyone any details on when and where the Coldplay tickets will be released?



I don't think there are any details yet, but the usual suspects will include ITP (Time Out tickets) and Virgin.


EDIT>

From The National 09/02/09

_Tickets for Coldplay’s first show in the Middle East – at the Emirates Palace hotel in Abu Dhabi on March 28 – will go on sale on Sunday.

About 15,000 tickets for the show will be available through the Box Office and Time Out websites and from Virgin music stores. Prices range from Dh295 to Dh995._

-


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A little thread to provide info for those who want something to do.  (In Dubai unless specified)
> 
> Wednesday 11th February - Fatboy Slim
> Barasti - tickets still available
> ...


Cheers Elphaba, I have my 7's tickets at the ready, is anyone else going as it could be good to go with a bunch of Expat's maybe? 

Last time i had corporate tickets but the people who took us were a bunch of non drinking weirdo's who couldn't organise a P*** up in a brewery and left before the semi's so, in the end crashed a group of scottish fans complete with kilts and orange wigs, was very very good day out, lots of whisky and awful hangover the next day!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are four tickets for Fatboy Slim (Wednesday 11th Feb) for sale in the Classifieds section. The event is now sold out, so here is an opportunity to get tickets if you have missed out.


----------



## garcia123 (Jan 17, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Cheers Elphaba, I have my 7's tickets at the ready, is anyone else going as it could be good to go with a bunch of Expat's maybe?
> 
> Last time i had corporate tickets but the people who took us were a bunch of non drinking weirdo's who couldn't organise a P*** up in a brewery and left before the semi's so, in the end crashed a group of scottish fans complete with kilts and orange wigs, was very very good day out, lots of whisky and awful hangover the next day!!


This is very helpful. Thanks! I think you should start up your own version of timeout!


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope you dont mind if I add a few up and coming DJs that are visiting Dubai:

Thursday 19 Feb 2009 - Paolo Mojo 
Alpha Club

Friday 27 February 2009 - Luke Fair
360 Bar

Friday 21 March 2009 - Dana Bergquist (
360 Bar


----------



## MyShangrilah (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently relocated to UAE from Australia and am feeling a little lost etc. Can you please let me know when the next gathering is taking place? Would love to meet new people! Thanks


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

MyShangrilah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently relocated to UAE from Australia and am feeling a little lost etc. Can you please let me know when the next gathering is taking place? Would love to meet new people! Thanks


Hi all,

Yes, me too! Moved here 8 weeks ago and all I've seemed to have managed to do is a training course and a medical which took 3 days queing!!! I'm learning quick that it takes a long time to get anything done in Dubai but I have learned "in shallah"...

When is the next Expat Forum night out, I would also love to meet up? 

Thanks


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

There's a couple this weekend, one going on right now and one tomo check the thread by mazdarx8



Ladybird said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, me too! Moved here 8 weeks ago and all I've seemed to have managed to do is a training course and a medical which took 3 days queing!!! I'm learning quick that it takes a long time to get anything done in Dubai but I have learned "in shallah"...
> 
> ...


----------

